# Google Wants To Help People Check Their Broadband Connection For Traffic Shaping



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Well, well, well... With Cox getting aggressive with traffic shaping, it looks like Google is trying to give users the tools to find out what their ISP is actually doing to their broadband connection. The company has teamed up with the New America Foundation and Planet Lab to offer a platform for tools to measure what's happening on internet connections."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090128/1138383558.shtml

"Cox Suckers BitTorrent Users with More Slowdowns

Cox, the third largest ISP in the U.S, is none too fond of BitTorrent users. Previously we reported that they disconnect alleged copyright infringers without warning. Today, Cox announced a new network management trial where P2P, Usenet and FTP users will be slowed down when the network is congested."
http://torrentfreak.com/cox-suckers-bittorrent-users-with-more-slowdowns-090128/


----------



## phillygirl (Jan 28, 2009)

I have just been through this very same thing. I live in Canada and subscribe to Cogeco cable internet. I pay a premium ($45/month) for unlimited internet. My telephone is VoIP and I have 9 people in my household. My kids are on-line gamers and rely on the internet. About 2 months ago we couldn't get our internet to work... when I called tech support I was told that we had gone over our allowable bandwidth! I was outraged!! Especially, here in Canada where P2P sharing is fine according to the Supreme Court. I was told my kids probably watch too much youtube! 

Apparently, 'unlimited' means 90GB/month... We have 6 computers that our networked at our home... I have 7 children plus my husband and I... I couldn't believe what they were telling me... crazy!

Anyway, there's my 2 cents worth... for what it's worth ....


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

phillygirl said:


> I have just been through this very same thing. I live in Canada and subscribe to Cogeco cable internet. I pay a premium ($45/month) for unlimited internet. My telephone is VoIP and I have 9 people in my household. My kids are on-line gamers and rely on the internet. About 2 months ago we couldn't get our internet to work... when I called tech support I was told that we had gone over our allowable bandwidth! I was outraged!! Especially, here in Canada where P2P sharing is fine according to the Supreme Court. I was told my kids probably watch too much youtube!
> 
> Apparently, 'unlimited' means 90GB/month... We have 6 computers that our networked at our home... I have 7 children plus my husband and I... I couldn't believe what they were telling me... crazy!
> 
> Anyway, there's my 2 cents worth... for what it's worth ....


I have the same.
I don't recall it saying anywhere "unlimited."
The package you have is for 60GB/month.
If you got to 90GB, I don't know what your complaint is. They do not charge for this 30GBs extra. (At least I have never been billed.)
Bell and others would charge for that 30 GB or cut you off at the limit.

6 PCs? That is only 10GB/PC/month. You may want to consider stepping up to the next level. It is 100GB and almost twice as fast.

Updates alone for 6 MS PCs must take up a good portion of that.

Time limits are unlimited.
http://www.cogeco.ca/en/high-speed-internet-_o.html


----------



## phillygirl (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info... I was unaware of this other package. When I signed up with Cogeco the package I got was called the 'unlimited'. So I guess I was grandfather claused in or something. I do like that the download speed is nearly twice as fast... I think I may just have to make a call and upgrade our home... thanks again!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

phillygirl said:


> Thanks for the info... I was unaware of this other package. When I signed up with Cogeco the package I got was called the 'unlimited'. So I guess I was grandfather claused in or something. I do like that the download speed is nearly twice as fast... I think I may just have to make a call and upgrade our home... thanks again!


No problem.

I've had (mostly) excellent service with them in all regards.

Internet, phone and tv.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> "Well, well, well... With Cox getting aggressive with traffic shaping, it looks like Google is trying to give users the tools to find out what their ISP is actually doing to their broadband connection. The company has teamed up with the New America Foundation and Planet Lab to offer a platform for tools to measure what's happening on internet connections."
> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090128/1138383558.shtml


Perfect! This is exactly what I've been looking for! :up:

Peace...


----------

